# Bait is overrated - Edge and Beyond video



## osborne311 (Aug 1, 2011)

Was lucky enough to go out with Adam and Jason yesterday and got into a huge school of voracious mahi. This is my first attempt with the new GoPro so take it easy on me. This video goes with Sniperpeeps edge and beyond post.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WaMvc1WPeug&feature=youtu.be


----------



## PompNewbie (Oct 1, 2007)

Damn.. thats freaking sweet


----------



## Butcherpen (Oct 8, 2007)

Way to go! Those things are great fun...seems a little early in the season, but who care? 
Did you make a decision on your boat? Don't forget the jerry jugs!

Tommy


----------



## Gamefish27 (Nov 13, 2009)

Al-some bare hook style!!!!!!!!!!! and sweet vid


----------



## CCC (Sep 3, 2008)

I have got to tag along with one of you guys one day, never been out that far, looked like a BLAST !!!!!!!!


----------



## Trophyhusband (Nov 30, 2011)

That is awesome! I'm jealous. I had a school like that under the boat last week and couldn't get them to bite anything. I didn't think of throwing a bare hook.


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

Trophyhusband said:


> That is awesome! I'm jealous. I had a school like that under the boat last week and couldn't get them to bite anything. I didn't think of throwing a bare hook.


 
Cast a small yozuri floating crystal minnow and reel like your fanny is on fire, and then it's game on. When you get them in a competitive feeding frenzy they will eat just about anything you throw at them..


----------



## osborne311 (Aug 1, 2011)

Butcherpen said:


> Way to go! Those things are great fun...seems a little early in the season, but who care?
> Did you make a decision on your boat? Don't forget the jerry jugs!
> 
> Tommy


Ha! Still shopping but feel the right boat is just around the corner. Still have the Jerry Jugs and ready anytime you are! lol


----------



## Coastal Cowboy (Feb 12, 2012)

Damnit man, not bad with the go pro, but way better with the catch!!!:notworthy:


----------



## Longbow14 (Aug 8, 2011)

I read a while back someone used those squiggly packing peanuts on a hook and did pretty well on mahi. awesome video


----------



## Aquahollic (Sep 24, 2009)

Lobsterman, what was the model # of that crystal minnow. I lost mine and I cant remember what color was best. I know you have posted that before.

John


----------



## grey ghost (Jul 24, 2011)

osborn, dude yall wore'um out !! great viedo!! Did yall just happen to see them and started fishing there, or saw birds diving or what? What kinda depth was water ?? thks


----------



## osborne311 (Aug 1, 2011)

grey ghost said:


> osborn, dude yall wore'um out !! great viedo!! Did yall just happen to see them and started fishing there, or saw birds diving or what? What kinda depth was water ?? thks


Just ran across a large grass mat when out trolling for Wahoo. If I remember right we were in about 170' of water. There were hundreds of them in that school - it was massive.


----------



## reel_crazy (Oct 1, 2007)

not much they wont hit when they are hungry.. speakin of bait those would be perfect to bridle up and send back back down on a 50 wide rig.. 

looks like yall had fun.. makin me wish i had not backed out. 
rich


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

Aquahollic said:


> Lobsterman, what was the model # of that crystal minnow. I lost mine and I cant remember what color was best. I know you have posted that before.
> 
> John


 
I prefer the F6- C59 and second the C24.


----------



## buccaru (Apr 16, 2012)

osborne311, that's an awesome video. I hope you don't mind that I shared it with a friend on Facebook to get him pumped about heading out. Mahi is my wife's favorite fish to eat so hopefully I'll be able to get a few of my own.


----------



## jplvr (Mar 7, 2011)

That's damn near a fortune at this price:


----------



## JoeZ (Sep 30, 2007)

GREAT soundtrack. Not bad fishing either.


----------



## osborne311 (Aug 1, 2011)

Thanks everyone and share away - I think I am going to like that GoPro. lol


----------



## Sean Summers (Jan 3, 2008)

Man I wish I was home. This war thing sucks. Keep posting, awsome video.


----------



## my3nme (Oct 9, 2007)

like sittin over a bream hole. great job and video


----------

